# GF Arm-R-Seal Urethane Topcoat



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Roger,

Why the BLO first…..color? Also, I've been making my own wipe on poly from gloss poly thinned with Mineral Spirits and it seems to work quite well. I'd never question a General Finishes product, but give me a tie breaker, Roger.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

I forgot to ask…....What brand of Panty Hose do you like…....LOL


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice review and good info to have. Thanks.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx. LOL andy…. the cheapest ones are what I like… hehehe… I have used the ole "brew-yer-own" mix as well. I just really wanted to try something different. The BLO thinned down w/thinner helps bring out the grain nicely on that Walnut. (and other woods as well). I'm still experimenting.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

roger..do you think there is any blotching problems with Cherry and Maple and the like? I like the idea of BLO bringing out more of the grain yet maintaining the natural look. Never thought of it. My biggest problem is that I don't have the patience to wait out the time necessary to let the oil completely dry.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Great review, roger. Is it like wipe on poly?
What does it cost for a gallon? Is it like $60??
Where do you get it?
Is it recommended to scuff sand between coats??

Thanks, Jim


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice review, I might have to give it a try.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I like Spar Urethane/mineral spirits for a 'home made' wipe on. The Spar has a lot of "long oils" like BLO in it and gives a nice look to most darker woods.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I've used their stuff in cans… and it was super!!

I used Arm-r-Seal *on this little shelf... I was very happy with it!*

I'm curious about the Cost & source too…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Roger.

I have heard General makes some fine finishes but have never tried them.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I believe I saw a video on this with Charles Neil. He had great results with the finishes.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the review Roger but I found out some months back it is no longer available here in the UK, all to do with it exceeding the V.O.C. levels….......................damn those health and Safety Exec.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

General Finishes is available at Woodcraft stores. Great line of products.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jim: A couple of months ago, I actually bought a gallon thru Rockler with free shipping, it was 44 bux delivered to my door. Here's Generals web page: http://www.generalfinishes.com/retail-products/oil-base-top-coats
Here is a spec sheet:
http://www.generalfinishes.com/sites/default/files/file_downloads/Tech-Data-GF-Arm-R-Seal-050311.pdf
The MSDS sheet:
http://www.generalfinishes.com/sites/default/files/file_downloads/MSDS-GF-Arm-R-Seal-080808.pdf
Also, I did not "sand" between coats, but, I did use a fine scuff pad. I had very minimal "nubs". I'm still learning myself though. Everything came out fine for me. 
Joe: That's a beauty of a shelf you made there. That finish looks very good.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

This is my go to finish on most projects, great stuff.


----------



## JudsonTN (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree, this is great stuff. I used to use the Minwax Poly (black can) 3:1 with Mineral Spirits but I did not like the patchy-ness on the all the maple projects I was doing. The maple had danish oil on it. I tried the satin Arm-R- Seal and have never looked back. I love the look of danish oil with satin Arm-R- Seal on top. Great product. It is cheaper by the gallon. Got mine from Woodcraft.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

A little while back I tried this stuff too. Bought it at Woodcraft. Love it! I'll never use minwax again. I wiped mine on. It was smooth and easy. Did not sand in between coats. Love the finish.

Completely by accident… I made this little doll nightstand and used thus stuff. Put it outside on my pallet bench to dry so I could make some more sawdust. Dang it if I didn't leave that thing outside all night. It rained… All night. The next morning I remembered it and found it sitting in the rain. Water beaded off it like it was nothing. Today you can't even tell it happened. I've never liked using minwax poly. Now I know why.

Actually… It was Charles Neil that turned me onto it.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Now I know I am going to have to give it a try. How about shelf life? Any body had it for a while after opening it?

I just read the reviews on this product at Rockler. Everyone seems to agree that it is fabulous and is their new finish of choice over Minwax. They did not actually say Minwax Wipe On Poly, so I don't know to which product from Minwax they were talking about. The one thing that was mentioned often in the reviews is that it has a relatively short shelf life…...a couple of months. That is a down side for me. All the reviews say to buy it in the smallest amount you can use up quickly. It will not reconstitute with mineral spirits from the gel it turns into.


----------



## LarryT (Sep 18, 2012)

GF Arm-R-Seal is great stuff! Expecially for a hobby woodworker such as I am. It does require several coats with 
drying time between coats. But as a hobbiest I have the time. It does dry faster that most of the wipe-on finishes I have used. I buy it in small quantities since it will not last after being exposed to air.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I like this finish a lot. I have used both the gloss and semi gloss and had great results with both. You should try another General product..Seal-A-Cell. It is a sanding sealer/grain enhancer that you put on before the Arm-R-Seal. The combination of both yields great results. I also use the Seal A Cell as a first coat when using lacquer and wipe on poly.


----------



## JudsonTN (Jul 11, 2013)

I am on the same gallon that I opened 10 months ago. Still works like the first day. I try to keep the bottle closed as much as possible. I shake, pour in a cup and close the bottle.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Roger..*.

WOW, I never noticed the *Gallon size before... * Price per qt vs Gal$...
Gallon is the only way to fly!! and FREE Shipping! You made out GOOD!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Joe, how are you getting free shipping?

Since I mostly spray, crystalac is my main finish, but for a lot of my projects, the arm r seal seems like a better choice.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Every once in awhile Rockler will have a FREE SHIPPING session… You just have to wait for them to come along then order the Heavy stuff you have in your Wish List.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Howdy, I agree with the praise for the general finishes. Arm-r-seal. I use it for top-coating tung oil. I was told by one of the wood craft instructors that you don't have to wait for the tung to cure and that the arm-r-seal (dreaded shellac) will bond with it. I have used that technique on my with west tables and picture frames. Wow. Does it ever look good. I am no pro but you all are giving me kudos for my finishing job.

Thanks for the pointer on the gallon size. I think that will save me 25% off the quart price.

Interesting application method. Ty.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Hah - sorry. My last post was done with an I-Phone. It auto corrected "Dewaxed" to "Dreaded" I probably mispelled something and the Iphone gave it the good old College try.

And I followed the link - the tech data says it's a varnish. I was told it was a De-waxed Shellac. I don't know the difference if there is one. I thought there was a limit to how many times you can say the wrong thing about a product, tool, technique - whatever. I'm up to 3 on this product.

Oh well. I should really let the adults talk and I'll listen.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL, Mark! I know what you mean.


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

This is the finish I use almost exclusively. I put a coat of watco on cherry first to even out the color and prevent blotching. But on walnut, I use it directly with 3 coats.

I made a Morris Chair a few years ago and we put drinks, hot and cold, on the arms and no problems at all.

I also like the satin finish. I don't like shinny furniture. The satin finish makes the furniture look so natural. It also emphasizes the custom nature of the furniture.

Great product.

I never thought of using panty hose to apply it. I use paper towel rags from Home Depot. They seem better to me than t-shirts that everyone says to use. No lint. Use them and trow them away. I spread them out on the garage floor to dry overnight.

My 2 cents worth.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm….....Don't mean to start a debate or question what works for someone, but the thought of using Watco on any blotch prone wood seems to me that it would soak into the soft wood more than the harder wood in a board and thereby accentuate the blotchiness. I just finished using it on Curly Maple and that is exactly what it did. Of course with Curly Maple, you want that effect to bring out the "curliness".....................I think.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Speaking of the Devil!*

*Rockler* is having *FREE SHIPPING* right now!

*Promo Code: 2408 *(at Checkout)
Expires: 10-2-12

Now is your Chance!!


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep. Just got that email. Hmmmmmmm…...now what else to I absolutely have to have…..LOL


----------

